# Joining planks. Help please?



## RDK (Jan 31, 2011)

I Have some pine planks. 1x8x4 I want to join two of these together so I have one solid 1x16x4 plank. Can you tell me the best way to do this?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

16" wide or 16' long?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You need to straighten and smooth the edges so they mate nearly perfectly. A jointer, router, table saw sled, saw guide, or hand plane can help with that. It's best if you an also flatten the faces of both boards. Once done, just apply yellow wood glue liberally and clamp the boards together...the glue will set in an hour or two, and will cure within 24 hours to full strength. If done well, the joint will be stronger than the wood. 

Here's a FWW link on how to mill lumber


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

First of all I would rip the 1x8's down to 1x4's then alternate the grain and glue back together. It's never a good idea to use a board wider than 6 inches in a panel. Too much of a chance it will bow.

After that then I agree with Knotscotts plans for a sucessful glue up. The only thing I would add is use a straight edge to make sure when you draw the clamps up that you don't put an unintended bow in the panel but that it is flat. Alternating clamps, one on one side then one on the other, will help with this.


----------

